

Swiping Right on Tinder, but Staying Put - misiti3780
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/05/10/style/modern-love-tinder-swiping-right-but-staying-put.html?smid=fb-nytimes&smtyp=cur&bicmp=AD&bicmlukp=WT.mc_id&bicmst=1409232722000&bicmet=1419773522000

======
evolve2k
:(

That article makes me sad, pretty much the last line.

I'm supposing it's a commentary on millenials, intimacy and distance. Seems
crazy not to meet, I suppose they are commenting on the joys of whispered
sweet nothings that the turn to nothing's. It's almost a bit JD Salinger.

------
ljk
So the author was just bored/lonely?

